# Job Hunt from India



## niveditat (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi all,

so i am al set to move in Feb first week, I started posting my resume on all sites i could put my hands on. I am a service management consultant and ISO auditor for an IT company. 

even though all the skills are in my resume and suits the requirement i get rejection emails as reply.

I am wondering if this is because of a lacking resume or because of me being in India when applying for job. 

Few Friends suggested that it is mostly because you are still in India. Few said you need and Australian resume.

I am lost Please help


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

niveditat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> so i am al set to move in Feb first week, I started posting my resume on all sites i could put my hands on. I am a service management consultant and ISO auditor for an IT company.
> 
> ...


You certainly need to make sure that your resume is an "Australian one". Quite easy to Google examples e.g always include a cover letter, resume should only be 2 pages or so, you shouldn't have your date of birth etc etc.

It will also be very unlikely that you will obtain a job before you come over in Feb. There can be upwards of a few hundred people applying for one position so if they can hire someone locally over a person not in the country they will. So when you come over be prepared for it to take a few months for you to get work - and come with savings to last you approx 5-6 months as you will not be entitled to unemployment benefits.


----------



## niveditat (Jul 21, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank you Engaus

i have been looking for the examples. However, it is getting tricky for a multi skill profile like mine. I will keep you updated.

Thank you!!!



Engaus said:


> You certainly need to make sure that your resume is an "Australian one". Quite easy to Google examples e.g always include a cover letter, resume should only be 2 pages or so, you shouldn't have your date of birth etc etc.
> 
> It will also be very unlikely that you will obtain a job before you come over in Feb. There can be upwards of a few hundred people applying for one position so if they can hire someone locally over a person not in the country they will. So when you come over be prepared for it to take a few months for you to get work - and come with savings to last you approx 5-6 months as you will not be entitled to unemployment benefits.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is probably a combination of both. Being in India is not going to help your case. They will want someone that they can interview and generally they want someone that can start within 2 weeks. 

As suggested Google Australian resumes and Australianise your resume. The main thing with Australian resume is no personal information like age, martial status etc. Also we don't include our duties of previous jobs we say what we did for the company ie. Increased revenue by $x.

Hope that helps .


----------



## niveditat (Jul 21, 2014)

Mish said:


> It is probably a combination of both. Being in India is not going to help your case. They will want someone that they can interview and generally they want someone that can start within 2 weeks.
> 
> As suggested Google Australian resumes and Australianise your resume. The main thing with Australian resume is no personal information like age, martial status etc. Also we don't include our duties of previous jobs we say what we did for the company ie. Increased revenue by $x.
> 
> Hope that helps .


Thank you Mish I am now looking forward to update my resume and reach there and start job search


----------



## Char Mesan (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Niveditat

Without seeing your resume and cover letters, I would suggest that you check your resume to ensure:

* it is relevant to the type of work sought
* showcases your skills for that type of work
* it does not contain unnecessary information not relevant to the job, industry and employer, and
* uses Australian English spelling and grammar

and that your cover letter briefly mentions that you are moving to Australia and that you are willing to interview by Skype until you arrive in Australia where you would be happy to attend a face to face interview.

As I advise my jobseeking clients constantly, if you are not getting invites to attend interviews proportionate to the amount of effort you are putting in, then you need to revise your resume (and cover letters).

My book Right Your Resume: Fix or Create your Resume Content so you Stand out and Impress the Hiring Manager, released 26 November, is aimed at helping jobseekers who are struggling to get interviews learn exactly what goes into their resume. (It is available in print and e-book formats and can be found in all major online book retailers including Amazon, Google Play, and Apple iBooks ).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CareersDownUnder said:


> It might be later than you need, but please check out Catapult People.


Since you have joined this forum majority of your posts have been advertising your company. Advertising is not permitted on this forum.


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

OK, sorry, I will focus more on advice aspects.


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

We offer free career advice sessions.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you . I googled and it is a recruitment agency.


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Mish, 

No, not a recruitment agency, but a career counseling and advocacy service, especially for skilled migrants coming to Australia.We have now made enquiries about advertising and will follow that appropriate path. Thanks for setting us straight!


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

send resume to [email protected] and we will provide some feedback


----------



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

Any idea how to get a Australian (Skype/other ) number from India?


----------

